# Cpu und Gehäuse Temperatur



## cRacKi (13. November 2003)

Hallo Leute  

Ich hab nen Athlon XP 2000+ ! Die CPU Temperatur ist durchschnittlich 
48 bis 50 c° Wenn ich dann was zocke z.B. ne stunde lang dann ist der CPU auf 55 bis 59 c° 
Mein Case ist immer so auf 29 c°
Wenn ich was zocke dann geht die Temperatur so auf 33 c°

Sind die Temperaturen noch in Ordnung ?
Oder sollte ich noch einen Gehäuse Lüfter einbauen!
Oder nen neuen CPU Kühler ?

Danke !
Schöne Grüße cRacKi !


----------



## Sven Fischer (13. November 2003)

Wenn dein Rechner nicht abstürzt dann ist alles in Ordung.   Aber du könntest deinen Rechner ja im Moment nach draussen stellen, da werden die Temperaturen sofort runtergehen.


----------



## Whizzly (13. November 2003)

Hi du,
also grundsätzlich kann man bei CPU-Temperaturen bis 60° von "grünem bereich" sprechen, ab 70 wirds erst richtig haarig 

würd ich einfach so lassen (never touch a running system *g*) 

@lynx: oder wahlweise fenster auf, is noch einfacher 

schönen tag noch 

whizzly


----------



## TobiasR (18. November 2003)

Hm ja im Moment ist es ja auch Winter & Kalt.
Aber wie es im Sommer aussieht will ich ned wissen das dürfte problematisch werden.
Dann würde ich nen gehäuselüfter empfehlen!..


----------



## Xaicon (18. November 2003)

Ein Athlon "darf" bis 80°C betrieben werden, laut AMD. Bei vielen namhaften Mainboards ist mittlerweile ein Überhitzungsschutz eingebaut, welcher den PC bei einer Temperatur von ca. 70°C - 75°C ,neustartet oder ausschaltet.


----------



## MoPB82 (20. November 2003)

mein alter tb1200 ist 2 wochen mit 95 grad gelaufen weil ich den kühler falsch drauf gesetzt hatte ... naja er tut immer noch des ist jetzt fast 3 jahre her


----------



## Whizzly (20. November 2003)

*Lucker*


----------



## galact (27. November 2003)

Mein PC (AMD 800 Mhz) hat sich oft überhitzt. Also 80 -90 °C waren keine Überraschung und anstatt sich auszuschalten oder durchzubrennen hat mein Computer unbedingt Polizei spielen wollen und die Sirene angemacht.

Als Endlösung hab ich 2 zusätzliche Lüfter reingegeben, dabei mir die Sicherung des Netzteils geschmissen und jetzt nen lauten Computer, aber angenehmer als die Sirene.


----------



## Whizzly (28. November 2003)

*naja*

Hi,
naja Endlösung kann man das ja nicht nennen, is zwar gut, die warme luft aus dem Gehäuse zu blasen, aber eine Endlösung wäre wohl ein grösserer Kühler... 


schönen Tag noch

Whizzly


----------



## redbuttler (1. Dezember 2003)

*Gehäusetemperatur*

An deiner Stelle würde ich einen weiteren Kühler einbauen. Es gibt aber spezielle Wärmeleitpasten die die Wärme sehr gut ableiten können. Ich habe mit dieser Variante gute Erfahrungen gemacht zumal sie außerdem sehr günstig ist!


----------



## Cheese (18. Januar 2005)

Naja, mein alter PC ist immer auf 70° gelaufen, hat es auch fast 3 Jahre gemacht...

Bei meiner neuen CPU (A64 3200+) habe ich einen teuren Kühler drauf, der läuft im Cool'n Quiet-Modus nun bei ca 25° und Volllast 35 bis 37°... Der Kühler hat aber auch 70€ gekostet und mein Gehäuse hat schon ein paar Lüfter eingebaut *g*


----------



## Paule (19. Januar 2005)

Also mein Athlon Thunderbird mit 1450Mhz läuft auch auf ca. 65°c und verrichtet sein Werk besser, als mein neuer wesentlich leiserer PC.Und das nun seit 3-4 Jahren.
Ich würde mal sagen, deine Temperaturen gehen noch in Ordnung, da deine Gehäuse-Innentemperatur nicht sehr hoch ist, würde ich dir dann eher einen besseren Kühler empfehlen.
MfG

Paule


----------

